# UDM vs Porsche 996 GT3............



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all............:wave:

Well it was another lovely weekend to be away again out and about on the road visiting friends, drinking, eating, drinking and eating, you know how it is when the weather is like this..........:thumb:

Jules and I made a trip to see an old friend who I have known for a long time now and he has a fantastic place away from the beaten track with loads of 'boys toys' where no one would think to look. We had agreed to visit Phil on Saturday day and then help him out improving his other 'toy' that he hasn't owned for too long on the Sunday.............:car:

The car in question is a Porsche 996 GT3 that was bought in fairly good condition but is has been lovingly looked after for a while but has now got to the stage where it needs to be taken a little step further..............

Now when I say it's lovingly looked after I mean it really is, the car is cleaned after every drive with Megs Last Touch and a Microfibre towel and is regularly treated to Zaino Z-AIO and Z2. Phil utilises the 2BM with Zaino Z7 Show Car Wash and this is event in the condition of the paintwork which you will see..........:doublesho

So, after a night on the beers and eating in the garden we awoke at around 7 and after some food all three of us started to work on the Porker............:buffer:

Now we got a bit carried away here as the wheels came off first but I completely forgot to take any before pictures.............

So, the following pictures have had the wheels cleaned so apologies but this was the condition of the car:






















































































































Your probably thinking, it's looks in good condition and your would be right but as always, I was confident we could make it look better........

*The Detail Process*

First job on the list was to attack the wheels so I resorted to a small group of products to clean the wheels ended up using Megs Wheel Brightner, AS Tardis, Wheel Schmitt, Megs Large Brush and a Detailer Wheel Brush:



















Rinsing first:










Megs Wheel Brightner applied first:










Aggitated with the Wheel Schmitt:










Megs Wheel Brightner applied on the front face:










This was aggitated with a Detailer Brush:










AS Tardis applied and left to dwell in some areas:










Then rinsed:










Now I had heard that some Porsche Wheels don't last long and suffer, these wheels looked like they had been refurbed at some point or like I had hear were just showing signs of wear. The insides were really bad and the inground dirt and brake dust wasn't really shifting. Phil had told me that he would be refurbing them all shortly so just wanted them looking as good as possible, I was left with this:










I wasn't happy with that so I resorted to a metal scourer that doesn't scratch to help things along:



















The wheel was then dried with a waffle weave drying towel:










Which looked as follows:










Some CG Jetseal 109 was then applied via an Applicator Pad:










While the wheels were off I paid some attention to the wheel arches. The first one looked as follows:










Rinsing first:










Megs APC applied:










Aggitated with the Megs Large Brush:










Rinsed:










To leave me with the following:










Phil then put the wheel back on to his own standard:










Got mixed up on the wheel arch photos so I won't post up any more.....

We finished all the other arches and had some fun doing the rear wheels which are 11J wide - Before:










During:










After:










The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Zaino Z7 Show Car Wash, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










Rinsing first:



















Phil's work was evident with the Zaino products and in this instance I was using his Zaino Z7 Show Car Wash as I hadn't used it before:










The car was then foamed:




























While the foam was dwelling we attacked the Petrol Cap, Door Shuts and Engine Bay with Megs APC and Detailer Brushes:





































All these areas were then rinsed off, including the rest of the car:



















While the foam was taking off anything left on the paintwork we then washed the car using the 2BM - wash first:










Washed a few panels:



















And then into the rinse bucket:










This was then repeated on all the other panels on the car.

The car was then rinsed:



















Before drying I decided we clay the car for a couple of reasons, one to get some tar spots off the car that I had notice but also to use another one of Phil's products Zaino Z-18 Clay with Megs Last Touch:










Working into a panel:










And as expected very little contamination:










Due to the sun and heat working against us now this had dried to leave a lovely mess:



















So back out with another rinsing:



















The car was then re-washed using the 2BM and rinsed again but I think we have seen enough of those photos..........

Megs Last Touch was then applied all over the car:



















And the car was dried with a few Waffle Weave drying towels:










Which then left us with the following:



















Now in the sun you could see the paint correction required:










A true credit to Phil who had bought it in this condition and clearly hadn't been adding to the swirls at all............:thumb:

At this point Jules turned her attention to the Exhausts - Before:



















During:










Oh and I have to put this one up, back on the drink again, nothing like 'hair of the dog' on the champers:










After:










While Jules was having a nice drink, Phil and I taped up the car:










Now onto the paint correction............:thumb:

I have been trying to work closely with the Megs 105 and Megs 205 combination of late as it's something I would like to perfect and having completed a few Porsche's the paint is very VAG and is tough, so after a mark up section on the Passenger Door I tried lightly just with the Megs 205 on a 3M Polishing Pad with no joy as expected, as the marks were really deeper RDS ones. Megs Burgundy pad then using 205 also didn't seem to have too much effect so out with the Megs 105 and now we are talking......

Really difficult to get some good photos working outside but here goes - work test area:




























One half after:










50 / 50:










Other half complete:










I continued around the car with the 105 followed by the 205 and I was maybe struggling there with the previous pics but these seemed to show up the defects better - Tailgate Before:










After:










Driver's Door Panel during pics:




























Driver's Front Wing - Before:



















After:



















Bonnet - Before:










After:










Passenger Front Wing - Before:










After:










While I was working my way around the outside of the car Jules was working her magic on the interior using Megs Slide Lock Brush, Microfibre Dusting Mitt and Megs Carpet Cleaner to attend to the interior with the help of 'Henry':




























How she got in the back I have no idea:




























The car was then rolled outside as there was some fair excessive dust from the Megs 105 and rinsed showing some nice beading:














































Megs Last Touch applied:



















Dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Before I applied the wax I then went over the paintwork with some Zaino AIO using a Zaino Applicator Pad:










Then I went around the car with Zaino Z6 and a microfibre cloth:



















I then applied two coats of Zaino Z2 using a Zaino Applicator Pad:





































Another quick run around with the Zaino Z6 and a microfibre cloth was swiftly followed by Zaino Z8 via a microfibre cloth:




























Busted:










All windows with Megs Glass Cleaner:










The boot was dressed with some Sonus ****pit Detailer and an Applicator Pad:










The leather was cleaned with Sonus Leather and Vinyl Cleaner and then conditioned with Sonud Leather Conditioner via some Applicator Pads:










The engine bay was then dressed with some 303 Aerospace Protectant using an Applicator Pad:



















The tyres and external black trim were dressed with Megs Hot Shine and an Applicator Pad:










Finally I applied some CG New Car Smell:










*The Results*












































































































































































Phil was pretty pleased and throughout the day commented on the new depth to the paintwork as we worked on the paintwork correction. I also think that the final Z8 makes a big difference when using Z6 as you go along but I am not sure Phil was convinced............

Jules didn't manage to finish the bottle of 'champers' off during the day but came close while I stuck with MGD but the sun added to the final pictures and I hope you can see a marked difference to the gloss, I for one wasn't sure about the Cobalt Blue but it has certainly grown on me.........:thumb:

Thanks to Phil for putting us up and supplying the drinks and also for using some choice Zaino items that I will now invest in..........

Comment's good or bad welcome as always...........


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Top detail once again. Cant go wrong with Zaino, why wont my GF help me like Jules does for you ?


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

We love the Detailing Buddy!

Crackin' detail; not so sure on your mate's choice of shoes, though...


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Any problems with sticky paint? I've done a few of these 996 GT3's and the paint is always sticky and pretty soft, always puts a downer on what would ultimately be a great time detailing one of my favourite cars!


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Brilliant, plenty of porsches on here today!...which is nice!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb again Simon - craking work by your little helper too:thumb:
is Z2 your 'go to' LSP nowadays, rather than a wax?


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

hahahahaha

good job. 

I love the GT3's.


----------



## M1cha3l84 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Excellent work Baker! always enjoy reading your right ups.*


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Great work Simon.

Smashing write up too.

:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice guys!

Did you do anything with the sill kick plates out of curiosity?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Hey Si, 

looks like it's all Zaino products for you at the moment (thats not a bad thing I'm all zaino too), Are you off to the US anytime soon?? I've found a Zaino stockist in Florida so I'm going to stock up a bit later on this year.....:thumb:

Howard

Ps: Great work BTW..............:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## mdk1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Another nice job Simon.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Very nice, can definately see and improvement :thumb:

I need to get the mrs into this more - looks like fun doing it together :speechles


----------



## MoggyTech (Feb 28, 2009)

Cracking job as always fella :thumb:


----------



## Drysponge (Feb 12, 2008)

Morning Simon :wave:

"If Carlsberg wrote detailing write ups, they'd probably be just like Baker 21's"
:thumb:

Lovely car... with great write up! Top job!!! :detailer::driver::buffer::thumb:

I can't really comment too much about the choice of products, but I do like the sound of drinking,eating and sunshine!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb detail by you both! Great write-up and photos too!:thumb:

Stunning, stunning car!:driver:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

It's nice to see once in a while a car that's looked after properly.

Write-up is up to the usual standards  Cracking job Baker!

No comments about Jules yet though ...


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Yet another Cracking write up! Lovely car and Lovely Lady. 

Great work mate.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

nicks16v said:


> Top detail once again. Cant go wrong with Zaino, why wont my GF help me like Jules does for you ?


I don't know mate, have you asked her nicely? Jules just likes cars I guess, expecially these ones........



sberlyn said:


> We love the Detailing Buddy!
> 
> Crackin' detail; not so sure on your mate's choice of shoes, though...


Couldn't comment on the shoe choice.........:lol:



Clark said:


> Any problems with sticky paint? I've done a few of these 996 GT3's and the paint is always sticky and pretty soft, always puts a downer on what would ultimately be a great time detailing one of my favourite cars!


Thanks for the comment Clark and I didn't have any problems with 'sticky' paint at all, I was surprised how easily the 105 and 205 worked on the Porsche paint and the polish buffed off nicely with a Eurow Double thickness cloth or two so all was good..........



fiestadetailer said:


> superb again Simon - craking work by your little helper too:thumb:
> is Z2 your 'go to' LSP nowadays, rather than a wax?


Detailing Buddy, not little helper!!

Z2 is indeed my LSP nowadays, I do have Z5 but Z2 is working well at the minute and as Phil had used it I didn't see any reason to try something different.......:thumb:



Chris_VRS said:


> Very nice guys!
> 
> Did you do anything with the sill kick plates out of curiosity?


Thanks Chris and good shout on the kick plates, I looked at them with Jules and said I am sure we can do something with those so we tried some Autosol with a Microfibre and it did nothing, I hadn't got anything else on my on the day so just left them but if you do have a recommendation then I would appreciate the advice?



HC1001 said:


> Hey Si,
> 
> looks like it's all Zaino products for you at the moment (thats not a bad thing I'm all zaino too), Are you off to the US anytime soon?? I've found a Zaino stockist in Florida so I'm going to stock up a bit later on this year.....:thumb:
> 
> ...


Zaino all the way Howard, I have a guy in the US down the road from the folks who is a Zaino distributer so I may bring a few choice items back with me...........

Heading out there at the beginning of September.......:thumb:



Drysponge said:


> Morning Simon :wave:
> 
> "If Carlsberg wrote detailing write ups, they'd probably be just like Baker 21's"
> :thumb:
> ...


Thanks Mart and nice comment..........:thumb:



toni said:


> It's nice to see once in a while a car that's looked after properly.
> 
> Write-up is up to the usual standards  Cracking job Baker!
> 
> No comments about Jules yet though ...


Yeah I think so too, especially when it's something like this one, only a few comment's on Jules but I guess the novelty wears off after a while........


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Fantastic.

Just fantastic..


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

M1cha3l84 said:


> *Excellent work Baker! always enjoy reading your right ups.*


We all know why.

You certainly do a detailed write-up, and an excellent job on the GT3, looks very sweet.

Chris.

P.S. Little helper deserved a drop of Champers.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome Simon! 
I was trying to get those kinds of 50/50's but it just wasnt happening so mega well done to you for the results.
Keep up the great work !


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

TeZ said:


> Fantastic.
> 
> Just fantastic..


Wondered how long it would be before 'those' types of pics would be quoted!!!

top work again baker21:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ChrisJD said:


> We all know why.
> 
> You certainly do a detailed write-up, and an excellent job on the GT3, looks very sweet.
> 
> ...


:lol:

What can I say, Jules likes helping out........

Come on guys, let's get the name right, Jules = Detailing Buddy........:thumb:


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

She buff well?


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Looks good Si - nice car


----------



## JazzD (Jul 3, 2009)

Seems like everybody had a great time detailing a lovely car. 
Very entertaining read, really like your style of writing, very detailed and thorough. Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

TeZ said:


> She buff well?


Yes she does...........:lol:


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

haha, carry on.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Excellent job, you and Jules work brilliant together! :thumb:

Nice to see more pics of Jules too :thumb:


----------



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

Ahh my mums porsche is this colour... after seeing this i want to try zaino :wall:
great results :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

fantastic work, very nice finish

great to see a girl getting stuck in aswell, i would never be able to get a girl to do all of them jobs

one thing i did notice was the HUGE nails, i bet you could inflict some rids with those :lol:


----------

